# Prime bow lifts a SUV!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Prime Bow vs SUV
The stronger the riser, the less twisting or torque, giving you more solid foundation and improving your accuracy.






AT News


----------



## anon (Dec 19, 2010)

Whos that fat guy in the white jacket?


----------



## Bowgooroo (Feb 22, 2007)

He is kinda chubby...


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

so if you had to lift your car an used your bow and it bends, is that covered under warranty?


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

asmith4 said:


> so if you had to lift your car an used your bow and it bends, is that covered under warranty?


lmao, that made my day, funny!

Need to ask Brain that next time i email him....


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Bowgooroo said:


> He is kinda chubby...


Ok. That's funny!!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

anybody wanna buy a used bow?

"For sale, compound bow. Only used to life trucks, only shot one time."


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

@ 1:32 "This is an SUV hanging from this bow, and it's in an absolutely perfect straight line". LMAO The have it rigged in the opposite direction of the static forces at full draw. They're basically showing us that that the handle is way out of line with the limb pockets and that the bow will be very susceptible to hand torque, LOL!

Under normal and even extreme use, a bow riser is never going to even come close to being under forces of this magnitude. I'll take a bow that torques less. I have other tools for lifting cars.


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

That is amazing! I'm not sure if I want to give up my pulse but I'd like to shoot one to see how they shoot and feel


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> @ 1:32 "This is an SUV hanging from this bow, and it's in an absolutely perfect straight line". LMAO The have it rigged in the opposite direction of the static forces at full draw. They're basically showing us that that the handle is way out of line with the limb pockets and that the bow will be very susceptible to hand torque, LOL!
> 
> Under normal and even extreme use, a bow riser is never going to even come close to being under forces of this magnitude. I'll take a bow that torques less. I have other tools for lifting cars.


No torque issues at all, at least not more than any other bow


----------



## jj2774 (Apr 5, 2012)

good to know if you need to lift up your car all you need is a prime ,thats a true mechanics bow right there.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah but can you run over it with a truck and then shoot an X?


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I bet the OK Archery bow could lift a Mercedes. If I can borrow your DST and a Mercedes I would show you...


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

So old and no it cant be done!!


----------



## kanga (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, has that SUV got a motor in it!


----------



## whereuat (Dec 18, 2012)

Pretty cool demonstration. I guess it is good knowing the strength of the materials used in the bow. Don't know what it has to do with the shoot ability though.


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

Trueball13 said:


> That is amazing! I'm not sure if I want to give up my pulse but I'd like to shoot one to see how they shoot and feel


They are like no other!! Shoot one but come prepared to buy one!


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Wonder if my DNA riser could do it

It's forged 7075 as well


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Who is the competitor ? 

That riser bent like a wet noodle.

Bet it's going to be hard for Prime to keep bows on the shelf after this video. I'm typing on my phone right now on my way to get me a Prime !!


----------



## LRJammer (Jun 22, 2013)

Guess nobody noticed that the force on that riser in that video is exactly opposite from the force exerted in normal operation. 

I understand that Prime are excellent bows and have no issue with them, but this is just another case of rediculous marketing hype BS. Proves exactly nothing.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

For the people that don't take this serious- take away the comparison factor & notice this is a piece of aluminum lifting a car without bending or breaking. I think it shows how far archery equipment has developed if you pick the right equipment.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

AT News said:


> The stronger the riser, the less twisting or torque


twisting, yes - torque, no.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Who is the competitor ?
> 
> That riser bent like a wet noodle.
> 
> Bet it's going to be hard for Prime to keep bows on the shelf after this video. I'm typing on my phone right now on my way to get me a Prime !!



Elite but they have a pickle/flash light holder riser now that totally reduces twist...Tho no proof or evidence Pedro said so....lmao


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Derbytown said:


> WEll, here I is. This looks like it could turn into a very nice place to visit! Be safe.
> Shoot Straight
> Derbytown


You just troll all forums to hate on elite dont you?


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Why hello...Looks like your trollin after me again...Truth hurts don't it....lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

THE PHENOM said:


> Why hello...Looks like your trollin after me again...Truth hurts don't it....lol


Nah just readin a thread. And I notice your usual stupid uninformed blabber.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

The Phenumb Nuts just what did Elite do to you?
Give it a break go shoot your bow or something.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah right..You been on the forum since 2012 and I have owned way more Elite bows than you ever have...I was there from the beginning and I went thru all the bs with that place personally...You are the one that is uninformed and know nothing but here say...I have my own opinions and thoughts on the whole ordeal so move on fanboy before you get your feelings hurt again...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

THE PHENOM said:


> Yeah right..You been on the forum since 2012 and I have owned way more Elite bows than you ever have...I was there from the beginning and I went thru all the bs with that place personally...You are the one that is uninformed and know nothing but here say...I have my own opinions and thoughts on the whole ordeal so move on fanboy before you get your feelings hurt again...


You cant hurt my feeling dude. Everyone sees your true colors but yourself. Look in the mirror and tomorrow youll be loving another bow company. Your speed bow from prime which never was in the works clearly shows you in the KNOW.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Hahahahahaha...Your such a joke with stupid as it gets information...I love it...Every time you comment toward me I know....lmao..Who is Everyone?????????????????Once again like you and a few of your tards.......I post it how I see it not because I shoot it.....Keep on replying...Like I said.....lmao


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Take a break. This is just archery its supposed to be fun. Its what I do to relax. 
Try this go to the ATA show and shoot every bow that you think you could like. The one that speaks to you buy. The ones you dont like some one else will thats how it works. Dont let this eat you up have fun.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like a z28 riser that folds up...must be one they could not sell as an elite on ebay..

however useless that test was. I don't plan on lifting trucks with my bow.

how about they test the side to side strength of those twin string tracks?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Looks like a z28 riser that folds up...must be one they could not sell as an elite on ebay..
> 
> however useless that test was. I don't plan on lifting trucks with my bow.
> 
> how about they test the side to side strength of those twin string tracks?


Yep I was thinking Z as well. Nice apples to oranges test. One bow strung up and one just a riser. Woulda been more interesting with both bows strung up. My guess is results may have been different but who knows.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

That video is old news; it was shown last year.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> That video is old news; it was shown last year.


Yep. Still a good video though. The Elite fanbois get all hurt about it. Makes me laugh that some feel SO compelled to defend them. Like they identify themselves through what brand they have chosen. 

Hell, how could anyone tell it was an Elite? All the two track copies all look the same? You could now with the Ultimate Smurf Death Fighting Cage in the riser. Lol. Maybe it is bolt cutter carrying compartment?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I wonder if you have to worry about bending the riser while pressing the bow.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Anybody shoot this one next to an Elite?


----------

